# Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Versus LED+ ?



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between a 36" Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED or the LED+ and was hoping for some feedback to help sway me in one direction or the other.

Price difference is $40 between the two, and the color modes I'm most interested in are white/full spectrum and blue for late evening viewing.

I'm planning on placing this atop a Mr. Aqua 12G long.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

what do the specs say for these lamps off their website?


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led
15 watts, 99 White/36 Blue

http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led-plus
25 watts, 72 White/36 RGB


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

LED+ on a 12g long (which is 9" depth to glass) is about 50-60PAR, which is considered medium-high light. I believe the difference between the two is just the controller and settings feature. Petsolutions is selling their led+ 36" for $125.99 and think retailmenot has a discount going on with them for $5-10 off (cheapest I could find it)

it really does come down to personal preference and what you intent to use it with.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr Fosters and Smith has a big sale on right now. I got the 36-48" Current LED+ for $100, with free shipping. It will be going on my 12g long too.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure where folks are searching but Ken's Fish tends to have the lowest price. $90 for the Freshwater unit. $115 for the Plus unit.

Choosing the Plus fixture would not be a problem, as you can use the included remote control to dim lighting levels to something suitable for your tank. Or you can suspend the fixture above the tank to take advantage of the fact that you have a rimless tank.


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

@VJM - great tip! $100 and free shipping = I'm sold.

http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith.com/search?af=type:product&view=grid&w=current usa


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Believe me, I couldn't press the "Buy!" button fast enough. My LFS wanted $160 for the same unit. I love them very much, but too much price difference for me. 

Shipping does take 5-9 business days though. And I am super impatient for this to get here.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Slow shipping is why I suggested Ken's. Usually get large items like that in two days.

I think anything over $75 ships for free, as well.


----------



## Searley (Jun 9, 2013)

Satellite plus Freshwater Flexible Led 44" W Controller & Remote
$81.29
http://familyofpets.petrg.com/cgi-bin/fop/CUS04009.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Searly: Those are SMD strips, not the actual fixture.


----------

